
How We Get to a Decentralized World Wide Web - meshian
https://media.consensys.net/joe-lubins-full-speech-from-devcon-5-how-we-get-to-a-decentralized-world-wide-web-1f83b35b2a0c
======
verdverm
Ok, so if being regulatory compliant is a requirement now accepted by
Ethereum, then could you please talk about GDPR/CCPA and not just token sales?

I'm also not sure 500k downloads of the truffle framework is a good proxy for
the number of developers in the ecosystem. How many times has the same person
/ automation called npm install and pulled that dependency in?

